# Help Breeding My Staffy



## sharky1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi I am new on here but i would like some info if poss plz, I have a three year old staffy bitch called Mia (beautiful dog) I want to breed her but need some info on what day to start mating her, she started bleeding today , any advice wouold be much appretiated. thnx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

What health testing has she had done?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Best advice mate....

Don't. simples 

Just do a bit of googling about the crisis with staffies and how overrun rescue centres are with them and how many dogs AND pups of this breed get PTS every week and have a rethink.

Add to that the potential risk that your lovely bitch might die during childbirth in the hands of a novice and the potential for a £1000 vet bill for a C section if there are problems and it's not rocket science  What you going to get £100 a pup if you are lucky, unlikely to even cover costs without a C Section if you get all the stuff you need  

I mean this all with respect to you but seriously just don't


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Best advice mate....
> *
> Don't. simples
> 
> ...


yeah I was thinking that but didnt know how to put it.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Best advice mate....
> 
> Don't. simples
> 
> ...


^ Agree


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Predominantly Staffies highlighted in this program shown a couple of weeks ago:

BBC iPlayer - Panorama: Britain's Unwanted Pets


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> Predominantly Staffies highlighted in this program shown a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Panorama: Britain's Unwanted Pets


Thanks Snoringbear 

If anyone else wants to add some "evidence" as to why this isn't a great move feel free


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Or have a look at the leaflet here....

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Information - Home

Or log onto all the rescue forums and see the pounds posting pictures of staffies desperate for somewhere to go some of whom end up being PTS. My local pound has 70 kennels and last time I went 62 of the dogs were staffies or crosses....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope this isnt a wind up anyway. Too many poor staffies unwanted and been pts for eff all most of em.


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Best advice mate....
> 
> Don't. simples
> 
> ...


Agree with this 100%


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> Or have a look at the leaflet here....
> 
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier Information - Home
> 
> Or log onto all the rescue forums and see the pounds posting pictures of staffies desperate for somewhere to go some of whom end up being PTS


exactly what i was going to put


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ninja said:


> exactly what i was going to put


helloooo


----------



## sharky1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just letting you all no that I appretiated the honest advice but I have a lot of people that want the pups and I do want her to have a litter before I get her done, dont no how you all feel about that but I think that you should let your dog have at least one litter


----------



## sharky1 (Aug 10, 2010)

And why is it on theses forums that everyone does'nt agree with your post, I have a lot of experience with reptiles and i put a post on another forum and all i got was trouble because everybody else knows best, no offence but its just getting a pain in the **** now sorry


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

please don`t breed her,i work in rescue and we are unindated with staffies,which are a result of people breeding thier staffies.
they have such a bad name because they get into the wrong hands.
raising a litter of pups can run into the thousands,do you have money spare to pay for a cessarian?
you could lose your bitch and puppies
staffies have genetic health problems which should be tested for before breeding.
bitches don`t need to have a litter,big myth.
theres are thousands of staffies being put to sleep every year because rescues can`t find them homes.
please have her spayed


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> but I think that you should let your dog have at least one litter


An old wives tale and it complete nonsense. Making a bitch have a litter is entirely selfish (on part of the human owner) - a bitch has no desire for a litter. So therefore, if you are prepared to put your bitch through this, and all the inherent risks and expense involved, as there are risks (it it not unusual to lose a bitch) then you owe it to her and the future puppies to do it properly.

What health tests has she had and what sire are you using? Is the stud owner experienced?


----------



## sharky1 (Aug 10, 2010)

she has been health tested by my vet and they say she is in prime condition for breeding if i choose to do so, as i say i have a lot of people waiting on the pups so its not as tho they will be homeless and they are close friends of mine.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

you do know she could have is excess of 8 puppies, people always say they want one but you will be amazed at how many actually drop out  if you can see yourself in 4 months time with your house stinking to high heaven, mess everywhere and you are stuck with maybe 4 - 5 staffy puppies then go ahead but please look at how many are being offered for sale at stupid prices or even for free because they cant get homes for them i know of someone quite recently whos staffy had 8 puppies, she still had 6 of those puppies at 12 weeks old, they had completely wrecked her home and nearly her sanity, never,ever again were her words


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sharky1 said:


> she has been health tested by my vet and they say she is in prime condition for breeding if i choose to do so, as i say i have a lot of people waiting on the pups so its not as tho they will be homeless and they are close friends of mine.


close friends or not, you will be surprised, believe me


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sharky1 said:


> And why is it on theses forums that everyone does'nt agree with your post, I have a lot of experience with reptiles and i put a post on another forum and all i got was trouble because everybody else knows best, no offence but its just getting a pain in the **** now sorry


No we don't think we know best. You asked for advice and you have it 

Even if by some miracle you find homes for all your babies and the owners never re home them (which statistics say is unlikely) then why not suggest to the people who want one of your pups that they look at a rescue Staffy and you get that warm glowy feeling of doing something great :thumbup:

A bitch *needing *to have a litter is total BS IMO. Childbirth can be fraught with problems and like i said in inexperienced hands could be costly at best fatal at worse.

Like i said i am not having a go at you, its all said with respect but you asked for advice and thats the advice. I would like to think that amongst our members there is enough love for this breed that noone gives you the information you have asked for and potentially contributes to another pup/young dog being PTS 

Staffy pups are everywhere, let your mates get them from somewhere else (preferably a decent rescue centre) and just enjoy your lovely girl


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

not all health tests are performed by regular vets.
friends might want one now but in 4 months time it may be different.
have you got homes for 8 or more pups?
vets don`t have a clue about breeding most of the time,just there to take the money for cessarians.
please rethink your decisions


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

All i can say to this topic is NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO Please don't As others have said there are far tooooooo many dogs being put to sleep because they can not be rehomed.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Why not help the rescue situation, and put your friends who want Staffys in contact with some staffy rescue places?

Safer for your dog, cheaper for you and helps some homeless dogs!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

read this maybe it will help change your mind
innocent dogs put to sleep


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I dont know why anyone bothers replying to these post anymore. People will do what they want anyway and no matter what good, sound advice *for the welfare of the dog* is given, the owners dont care.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> she has been health tested by my vet


Your vet won't have been able to give an eye test - this can only be done by a specialist vet. Neither will your vet be able to test for L-2-HGA - so she hasn't had health tests done.



> as i say i have a lot of people waiting on the pups so its not as tho they will be homeless and they are close friends of mine.


Then tell them to go to rescue there are thousands of staffies and staffy x being pts because on one wants them.

Having a litter is exhausting (on you as well as your poor bitch) is expensive and can run into £1000's.

You haven't the first clue on when to mate her and she is already in season. Believe me when I say your are not ready to have a litter.

What are you using for a stud dog? Is it a mate's dog?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What I would do is contact your dogs breeder and ask him/her if you can be involved in their next litter. You will then get first hand experience of the entire pre pregnancy low down and the post pregnancy time with pups. Tell her your interested in breeding but would like to take your first journey with someone who knows the ins and outs. Now if your breeder isn't available then look around for a reputable breeder who does all the required health tests etc eg. Hips, Eyes whatever else is required within your breed. Usually if you are up front a reputable breeder will want you to do things right and will mentor you. Dogs unlike most humans don't long to become parents. This is a good way for you to get the experience and knowledge it takes to care for a pregnant dam and raise a healthy litter of pups....Jill


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

sharky1 said:


> she has been health tested by my vet and they say she is in prime condition for breeding if i choose to do so, as i say i have a lot of people waiting on the pups so its not as tho they will be homeless and they are close friends of mine.


I am not particularly knowledgeable on Staffies other than to say

a) they are sadly not a breed in demand and far too many end up in rescue

b) Waiting lists - they are brilliant - UNTIL - the puppies arrive - I am KC Accredited Breeder - I do over and above the scheme requirements for my breed - my dogs have super temperaments and I show them regularly and travel the country for my choice of stud dogs.

I had people waiting over a year and turned over 30 people away - yet, for all sorts of reasons (family changes, recession, job losses, not being able to finalise the house for a disabled child in time, realise the 12 to 15 years commitment required to keep a dog) - at 4 weeks old, out of a litter of 6, I had 2 committed, my own and one sold - and that is for the most popular breed in the UK (if not the world).

===================

You say your vet has done a health check - does this include the minimum recommended requirements of

1) Eye testing 
2) DNA test - HC-HSF4 
3) DNA test L2-HGA

I see there is also a Breed Average for Hips for Staffies, so it would be sensible to look into this as well

BVA - Hip Scheme

NONE of the above are things that your vet can just pass off as acceptable - as the eye tests *must* be done by specialists,

http://www.bordercollieclub.com/pdf/bva-kc-isds-eye-panel-examiners.pdf

DNA tests have to be sent off, and hipscore plates must be sent to the BVA.

A vet check might be good practice in terms of ensuring your bitch is in good health, they tell you NOTHING of the problems / difficulties the offspring may have as a result of you not testing, and don't cover whether your bitch is suitable genetically (i.e. hereditary problems) to breed from, and if there is a requirement for you to find a suitably matched stud dog which include consideration in particular of any DNA results.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Great advice, Jill, but I'm guessing as you are on the other side of the pond you probably aren't aware of the problem staffies are. If Sharky1's staffy had come from a decent breeder they would have endorsements on and they would not be able to breed until they had contacted the breeder. Unfortunately, byb and poorly bred staffies are 10 a penny and the overbreeding of them (not the good quality ones) is causing a huge problem in rescue. So much so that it was the subject of a documentary on prime time tv only a few weeks ago. It really is a heartbreaking state of affairs what has happened to this breed.


----------



## felicitycp (Aug 5, 2010)

I have just had pups which were a mistake. I have never had pups before, and it is 1 of the hardest things I have ever done and I am very lucky because my bitch is a fab Mum. I am lucky because both my husband and I work from home, they are now 9 days old and last night was the first night I slept in my bed for the whole night!
I know lots of people say they will have 1, but I would consider it very carefully. It is not only hard work, but there is a awful lot of staffys who need homes.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Definitely don't breed, unless your staffie is a prime example and has won a ton of shows and you are paying a grand or so for a stud fee of a top staffie male, and even then you are not guaranteed to sell the pups! 
It costs a bomb to raise a litter if everything goes to plan and even more if it doesn't. 
I know people will tell you they want a pup but when it comes to the crunch I will bet my last penny that only 1 MIGHT take a pup.
You have to think can you afford to hand rear a whole litter?
Do you have 8 weeks or so you can take off work, and if you lost the bitch could you forgive yourself for basically risking your PET for some cute unwanted pups??? And to be honest if you're asking how to mate your staffie then you shouldn't even think about it!!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

if your friends want staffys, tell them to go down the local rescue centres. they will have loads to choose from. 


spay your girl. its not worth it.


would you be able to live with yourself if she died in labour? i know i wouldnt


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

sharky1 said:


> Just letting you all no that I appretiated the honest advice but I have a lot of people that want the pups and I do want her to have a litter before I get her done, dont no how you all feel about that but I think that you should let your dog have at least one litter


Why? My bitches are speyed and none of them had litters beforehand! Shock horrors? :eek6: They are all fine and none miss the experience.

There are wayyyyyyyyy too many dogs in rescues, particularly staffies and their crosses. If you care at all abut your chosen breed you will get her speyed without adding to the population. She is unique, an individual and you cannot clone her by breeding her. If you want another one then give a home to one of the tens of thousands of randomly bred staffies and their crosses waiting for someone to take them in instead of doing the irresponsible thing and breeding a bitch for the sake of it. :


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sharky1 said:


> Just letting you all no that I appretiated the honest advice but I have a lot of people that want the pups and I do want her to have a litter before I get her done, dont no how you all feel about that but I think that you should let your dog have at least one litter


i can only echo what everyone else has said ...dont breed her,

unless you have a genuine reason to breed ie showing or working you most definately 'shouldnt' let a bitch have a litter the risks can be devestating and costly! my friend lost her 3yr old Bullmastiff to whelping complications she was left with 10 puppies to hand rear only 4 of which survived.......i have 5 bitches and have only bred one i nearly lost her she had to have an emergency ceasarian, needless to say i wont ever be breeding her again nor my other 4 bitches.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

OH wanted to breed from Cassie as it was his late wifes wish for her to have one litter as she is her dog. I was half and half about it until i read on here about the staffy situation and all the risks involved. 

He has now decided that its not fair on Cass and can't risk losing Cassie aswell.. it'd break his son if that happened so she's being spayed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

sharky1 said:


> Hi I am new on here but i would like some info if poss plz, I have a three year old staffy bitch called Mia (beautiful dog) I want to breed her but need some info on what day to start mating her, she started bleeding today , any advice wouold be much appretiated. thnx


My advise to you would be to!
CHECK the rescues!
They are full of SBT's!
Many lovely dogs are being PTS every day because there are just not enough homes to go around!
Why on earth do you want to bring more into the world!
I seriously think you are a wind up merchant and shall be ignoring you from now on! If you are not a wind up merchant then I shall still be ignoring you anyway for being so dumb not to have done your homework to realize the seriousness of the problem
End of!
DT


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

sharky1 said:


> she has been health tested by my vet and they say she is in prime condition for breeding if i choose to do so, as i say i have a lot of people waiting on the pups so its not as tho they will be homeless and they are close friends of mine.


Your vet is a pillack then!


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Did you see the program that was on recently about the dogs in rescue?? I can't remember what the program was Panorama or something like that but staffys are the number one breed in rescue. 

You might have lots of people that want a puppy and thats great BUT want a puppy and will actually take one are two different things, I have lots of people that want a puppy but the reality is that alot of them are not in a position to take a puppy at the moment. Its not just now you have to worry about either its the lifetime of those dogs, I could bare it if one of my pups lost its home and ended up in rescue so can you rehome them?? Adults are not as easy as puppies and your own dog might not be happy to accept one of her offspring back.

The other more serious and this goes for any breed but these inparticular because of silly people but could you cope with being told one of your dogs is facing being pts for aggression?? People have such a bad impression of this breed that whether they have bitten or not people assume they will, its a mine field protecting dogs these days. 

Think very carefully your bitch doesn't need to have a litter... if you do well thats another thing.


----------



## butttons (Aug 2, 2009)

I Agree with the other comments that say a big no no to breeding your bitch!

The dogs homes in the Uk are overflowing with unwanted Staff's & it's so sad.

If you have prospective homes for a possible litter that your bitch may have, do the right thing & don't breed just tell the intrested people to consider the many dogs homes that have many Staffy's, some on death row, just because nobody wants them!!

I feel that only a complete money grabbing person would breed & add to the pile & misery of unwanted satffys at the moment!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

yep was Panarama,

here is the link for the op to watch as seems they must have missed it 

BBC - BBC One Programmes - Panorama, Britain's Unwanted Pets


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Despite the Panarama programme having been on at a popular hour and on a mainstream station, many who 'do not want to know' will have missed it, either deliberately or not. Those of us who are more aware of what is going on in animal rescues do feel frustrated at the level of ignorance exhibited by so many despite there being so much information available at peoples fingertips. 

I do hope that the OP will see that we are genuinely concerned about the future of yet more randomly bred pups, helping to swell the numbers already languishing in homes because I am afraid with that breed in particular, they are not all likely to find permanant, loving homes in the long run.  But I fear that instead, they will think that we are 'having a go' because we are not talking their way. :frown:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Staffy Campaign

Save the Staffies - Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Rescue dogs, staffies, staffy


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

sharky1 said:


> she has been health tested by my vet and they say she is in prime condition for breeding if i choose to do so, as i say i have a lot of people waiting on the pups so its not as tho they will be homeless and they are close friends of mine.


And what happens when her pups go on to be bred from? And then them pups too, it's never ending. Are you going to have the pups spayed/neutered before leaving you to stop this constant line of breeding???

A 850% rise in Staffs going into rescue in less that 15 years, are you happy to add to this?? You have no control of people going on to breed from the pups.

If you love your girl get her spayed, she does not need a litter, save her the pain of whelping. If you want a friend for her rescue one if the thousand staffs who are a result of someone who thinks their bitch needs a litter.

PLEASE do some research a dre consider.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

I hope the OP takes the time to read all posts and does not take the usual "she's my dog I'll do what i want" response. 

Poor, poor Staffies. Such a wonderful breed having a terrible time.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> I hope the OP takes the time to read all posts and does not take the usual "she's my dog I'll do what i want" response.
> 
> Poor, poor Staffies. Such a wonderful breed having a terrible time.


Doubt it, living in London I come across the "OP" so many times, they all think they are different to the ignorant block in the council estate you saw on Panorama whose staffie "got it to together to his mate's staffie" but he already has people interested in the pups... EVERYBODY says yes to a pup, what they say ENOUGH is to the troublesome teenage dog, which is when the dog passes his "sell by date" and gets passed on. Even a work colleague of mine fell prey of this vicious circle when his kids bought a dog only to grow bored within a few months, they tried to stick it out, but the dog is already on his third home now.

The original poster is no different to the many others, no clue on health testing and no thought whatsoever on the risks involved to her bitch, nobody with this little level of knowledge (which takes years to gather) will make a half decent responsible breeder, the fact (and a fact it is) that the majority of the lineage that her dog will produce will end up dead by injection or gone to horrible homes or passed around doesn't trouble the their conscience whatsoever. You can call this assumptions and refuse to come back to the forum, I call them statistics.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Just hope the op hasnt gone away so many people here speaking so much sense that she/he needs to hear. I love staffies and and hear al lot of how so many go bad because of the upbringing and lack of training and i certainly wouldnt want to be on the recieving end of a nasty staffie, i know first hand how difficult it is to rehome a dog when it goes bad i had the heartache of this my self years ago, i fell victim to a sob story let the wool be pulled over my eyes good and proper and at a huge emotional cost not to mebtion our dog that was hours from being pts at 12 month old when he was finally given another chance and went on with this person to live a long and happy life, unfortunately not many are that lucky.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

It makes me so angry to see people still breeding staffies at the moment, it was only last week i had to send a friend round to rescue puppies that the 'breeder' couldnt be bothered with, they were 3 weeks old!!!! 

DO NOT BREED YOUR STAFF!!! please take a look at all the rescue pages online, or take a trip down your local rescue....the amount of staffs in rescue and being PTS everyday is shocking and so sad, please dont believe your pups will be any different.
half the people on your waiting list will change their mind about wanting one, or their expecting a freebie right? 
not a good start for a puppy


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this site is very usefull for anybody thinking about breeding their staffordshire bull terrier.

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Information - Home


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Certainly in my area of London, anyone who wants a Staffie could easily get one free of charge. The free papers are full of people trying to "get rid" of litters they can't sell. Battersea is packed to the gunwhales with Staffies and Staffy crosses as are all the smaller rescues all around London and the Home Counties. The breed really doesn't need any more naive "pet" breeders.

Mick


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Wouldnt surprise me if this was a wind up anyway tbh.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

sharky1 said:


> And why is it on theses forums that everyone does'nt agree with your post, I have a lot of experience with reptiles and i put a post on another forum and all i got was trouble because everybody else knows best, no offence but its just getting a pain in the **** now sorry


Perhaps you should put in your posts that you don't actually want real advice. You'd just like people to agree with you to post and tell you how to bring YET more staffies into the world. Like it needs any more (BTW, I'm in no way anti staffy, I have two, adore the breed, but it's very clear there's too many of them already unwanted).

That might sound harsh, but it annoys the crap out of me when people post for advice, then get crabby when people do anything but agree.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

sharky1 said:


> Hi I am new on here but i would like some info if poss plz, I have a three year old staffy bitch called Mia (beautiful dog) I want to breed her but need some info on what day to start mating her, she started bleeding today , any advice wouold be much appretiated. thnx


I've come back to your original post for a reason.

You are asking for help on breeding her at the point she has just started her season, this indicates to even the most inexperienced that you know nothing about breeding, have not done any health tests, and are ill prepared for a litter in 9 weeks time.

It does seem, in contrast to my post on another thread - that Staffies are probably one of a handful of breeds where there really isn't much of a place for pet breeders.

However, if you had come on with a post along the lines of:

I have a KC registered Pedigree Staffordshire Bull terrier bitch who is about 1.5 years old with all the health tests done to the satisfaction of the breeder and shown occasionally / regularly with OK / good / excellent success - with these results "xxxxxxxxxxx", I've read the BOTB from cover to cover and would like to breed her in the next 12 to 18 months. I've done some pedigree research and would like to line breed / outcross (delete as appropriate) because of........................... and want to keep a daughter / son that I can show at the next level up from her.

You would still get the doubting Thomas's (totally understandably it seems as a lovely breed is being crucified by the media and public alike resulting in many people dumping their dogs once they hit adolescence) - but you would also get some who wmight be supportive and willing to help you.

Why would it be different? because it shows you are not wanting to breed on a whim because it would be nice to have puppies, but you have taken the time to research breeding and the breed, have been responsible in your approach and are looking to the future.

That's just my thoughts for what it's worth.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Please don't breed your staffy
Tell all the people who want one of her pups to go to a rescue instead, there are thousands of staffies waiting for homes there


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

As what everyone else said, take a look at rescue centres websites, they are all full with staffs. If youre friends want one tell them to go there.

Just because your friends want them now doesnt mean theyll keep them for 10 years, they may move or change jobs or split up with their OH or maybe the dog will be too much work for them. I can gaurantee if you have 8 pups not all of them will stay with your 'friends' for their lifetime and will end up in rescue or PTS. 

Letting a bitch having one litter is a pile of rubbish, theres no need. As someone else said, they dont desire to have a litter.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm normally quite supportive of people wanting to breed, but Staffies? Sorry, I think the only sensible thing for Staffies is for ALL staffie breeders to agree that they simply won't breed at all for 3 /4 / 5 years, even though it will cost them dear in terms of their hobby. If all agreed to that, and publicised the fact, then the casual pet buyer would know that any Staffies advertised were likely to be the by-product of dogs bred for fighting, the police could be alerted to look out for anyone advertising Staffies in order to check them out, and in a few years the problem would be solved. Harsh? Yes! But what is the alternative given the present media demonisation of the breed?

As for "friends wanting one", you will find these homes evaporate very quickly as soon as there are real puppies to be bought. if you don't believe this, try asking these people for £50 deposit right now before you even breed, I doubt if anyone will give you such a deposit. You need to understand that 50% of those who are "leaving right now to come and see them" never ever arrive, so you can imagine what the drop-out rate is of people expressing interest before the pups are even conceived! Chances are you will end up giving them away at best, and at worse calling out the RSPCA and signing them over, and we all know what will happen to them at that point.

Liz


----------



## sharky1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> I dont know why anyone bothers replying to these post anymore. People will do what they want anyway and no matter what good, sound advice *for the welfare of the dog* is given, the owners dont care.


i do care about my dog, she is like my kid and i have the money to help her if anything goes wrong and i no my friends wont let me down, most of them have paid a deposit, which is in my bank in case she dont have any babies


----------



## sharky1 (Aug 10, 2010)

lizward said:


> I'm normally quite supportive of people wanting to breed, but Staffies? Sorry, I think the only sensible thing for Staffies is for ALL staffie breeders to agree that they simply won't breed at all for 3 /4 / 5 years, even though it will cost them dear in terms of their hobby. If all agreed to that, and publicised the fact, then the casual pet buyer would know that any Staffies advertised were likely to be the by-product of dogs bred for fighting, the police could be alerted to look out for anyone advertising Staffies in order to check them out, and in a few years the problem would be solved. Harsh? Yes! But what is the alternative given the present media demonisation of the breed?
> 
> As for "friends wanting one", you will find these homes evaporate very quickly as soon as there are real puppies to be bought. if you don't believe this, try asking these people for £50 deposit right now before you even breed, I doubt if anyone will give you such a deposit. You need to understand that 50% of those who are "leaving right now to come and see them" never ever arrive, so you can imagine what the drop-out rate is of people expressing interest before the pups are even conceived! Chances are you will end up giving them away at best, and at worse calling out the RSPCA and signing them over, and we all know what will happen to them at that point.
> 
> Liz


yeah i have got deposits off some of my friends


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Are you breeding her just for the cash?

As others have stated... rescues are overflowing with unwanted staffies... it seems really irresponsible to breed her when there are others who need rescuing. 

To be honest its hard to believe you want to breed her because you believe its good for a bitch to have one litter... again others have stated its not necessary so my only deduction is you want the cash?


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sharky1 said:


> i do care about my dog, *she is like my kid* and i have the money to help her if anything goes wrong and i no my friends wont let me down, most of them have paid a deposit, which is in my bank in case she dont have any babies


I would never force my child to have unnecessary children.  If you care as much as you say i would seriously rethink this. There is no need to have her breed.

What happens if she dies and you lose her and your puppies? It's just not worth the risk if you ask me.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

sharky1 said:


> i do care about my dog, she is like my kid and i have the money to help her if anything goes wrong and i no my friends wont let me down, most of them have paid a deposit, which is in my bank in case she dont have any babies


You have taken deposits before the bitch is even mated and the puppies are on the ground


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

:thumbup:



Lyceum said:


> Perhaps you should put in your posts that you don't actually want real advice. You'd just like people to agree with you to post and tell you how to bring YET more staffies into the world. Like it needs any more (BTW, I'm in no way anti staffy, I have two, adore the breed, but it's very clear there's too many of them already unwanted).
> 
> That might sound harsh, but it annoys the crap out of me when people post for advice, then get crabby when people do anything but agree.


:thumbsup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sharky1 said:


> i do care about my dog, she is like my kid and i have the money to help her if anything goes wrong and i no my friends wont let me down, most of them have paid a deposit, which is in my bank in case she dont have any babies


omg thats the 1st time ive ever known anyone take a deposite BEFORE a bitch has even been mated:eek6:

if you care about the breed you will give the deposits back and not go ahead a mating.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> omg thats the 1st time ive ever known anyone take a deposite BEFORE a bitch has even been mated:eek6:
> 
> if you care about the breed you will give the deposits back and not go ahead a mating.


To be honest Noush if the OP read all these posts and is still trying to justify it then we are wasting our breath :frown:

I always hope with these threads that the OP reads the dozens of "don't do it" posts and comes back on and sais cheers for that guys i never realised and will get my dog spayed instead

To the OP

*NOT ONE SINGLE POST ON THIS THREAD SAIS GO FOR IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Does that not tell you something :frown:

Whatever you say you are contributing to the miserable life that most overbred unwanted Staffies face, if you can look into your "babies" eyes and have a conscience about what you are about to do to her children, grandchildren and great grand children then go ahead.

Makes me laugh when people say "she is like my child" What a crock of ****. Would you really force your own daughter to have kids because its good for her to have them and all your mates want one


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> . Would you really force your own daughter to have kids because its good for her to have them and all your mates want one


Don't you know it's all the rage these days? 

I doubt anything we've said will make a blind bit of difference!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> To be honest Noush if the OP read all these posts and is still trying to justify it then we are wasting our breath :frown:
> 
> I always hope with these threads that the OP reads the dozens of "don't do it" posts and comes back on and sais cheers for that guys i never realised and will get my dog spayed instead
> 
> ...


you said that so well Rainy xx and youre spot on the op isnt gunna take any notice of any advice on this thread.... sadly like all byb's they dont care about the dogs only the ££££!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Should be criminal to breed them when they are lining them up on death row, really effing irresponsible and selfish.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

sharky1 said:


> Hi I am new on here but i would like some info if poss plz, I have a three year old staffy bitch called Mia (beautiful dog) I want to breed her but need some info on what day to start mating her, she started bleeding today , any advice wouold be much appretiated. thnx


cant believe this in todays climate with the over population of staffs,this has so got to be a wind up


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tiddlypup said:


> cant believe this in todays climate with the over population of staffs,this has so got to be a wind up


ive gotta agree with this, if your friends want staffie pups why not get some from the paper, yeah in away it will be giving BYB money but it will be saving those live pups.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

biting my tongue because my response will not be appreciated, but it was along the lines of have you considered other ways of earning 'easy cash' Easy Cash

If none of these appeal to you I'm sure there are many other ways to earn cash without having a detrimental effect on the dog population, in particular your so called beloved breed.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

give people their deposits back and dont breed your staffy....


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> and i have the money to help her if anything goes wrong


All the money in the world won't bring her back if she dies and believe me, it happens more than you think.  It is not like human pregnancy and childbirth - the risks are much greater.

Now why doesn't it surprised me that nothing gets through and people will carry on breeding regardless  No wonder the rescues and staffies in particular are in such a dire state.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Makes me laugh when people say "she is like my child" What a crock of ****. Would you really force your own daughter to have kids because its good for her to have them and all your mates want one


Well said - couldn't agree more


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> To be honest Noush if the OP read all these posts and is still trying to justify it then we are wasting our breath :frown:
> 
> I always hope with these threads that the OP reads the dozens of "don't do it" posts and comes back on and sais cheers for that guys i never realised and will get my dog spayed instead
> 
> ...


100% agree with this. It's like forcing your own daughter to be a surrogate mum.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Think of it this way.

If you don't breed and give the money back to your friends, they can go to a rescue. That way you are saving probably 6 -8 dogs from destruction. What a great thing to tell people.

Tilly is spayed and has never had a litter. She is ok and has never looked broody or sad.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a Staffy Cross.

Today is just another day - to me they're all the same
I have the worst of genes you see, I bear the "Staffy" shame.
The shame is in our numbers, there's thousands with no home.
Thousands just like me you'll find, in kennels all alone. 
My mum was "just a Staffy", my father - well who knows?
Mum, too, became unwanted, as the last puppy goes.
And then begins the process, of money-making deals
A life of "moving on" unfolds, who cares how the Staffy feels?
If you have the cash to hand, the Staffy pup is yours

But that pup is getting bigger now, just look at those big paws.
You brought me for your image, thought I'd make you look more tough
But you'll find my boisterous nature has already got too much.
If you had thought to train me, with kindness and with praise
You would have had a faithful friend to share your darkest days.
I would lay down my life for you, but you simply cannot see
You make sure you get your money back on what you paid for me.

And on it goes, until one day, I'm no longer worth a dime 
The retail on an adult staff - not worth the waste of time.
So what happens to a Staffy now? Do you really want to know?
Do you care what will become of us, when we leave our final home?
Have you ever thought to wonder, "Where is that Staffy now?"
The "Staffy" has another name; he's become a "stray" somehow.
Me, I was put into a car and driven far away

The door held open, I jumped out, I thought to run and play.
It was with joy and happy heart I turned to look for you
You drove away with all my trust and a piece of my heart too.
I wondered round for many days before I was brought here.
Now I wait with heavy heart, trepidation and with fear.
Seven days is all I have you see, seven days for you to claim
The little dog that you threw out, for which you have no shame.
This is my last goodbye now my seven days are up
If only more thought had gone into the future of that pup
As the needle empties to my veins I lay down with one last sigh
I'm sorry I was born a Staffy, because it means that I must die.



- by Trudie James, Doris Banham Dog Rescue


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

sharky1 said:


> i do care about my dog, she is like my kid and i have the money to help her if anything goes wrong and i no my friends wont let me down, most of them have paid a deposit, which is in my bank in case she dont have any babies


None so blind as those who will not see. Spey your dog if you really care about her and send the puppy buyers to a rescue shelter to adopt one of the thousands of unwanted staffies already there instead of adding more poorly bred staffies to the heap! 



mumof6 said:


> give people their deposits back and dont breed your staffy....


Ditto.

You can lead a horse to water, but you cannot make it drink. (You can advise a puppy producer all you want but you cannot make them think!)


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Having read the OP's replies, it seems nothing we will say will make the OP change their mind.

She wants 'her kid' to have babies and already has the deposits.

So perhaps it's time we all stopped wasting out time and energy and left her too it?


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

You say she's had health testing, what tests has she had done? 
Is she KC registered? have you found a suitable stud dog thats been health and temperament tested? 

If you had found a suitable stud dog you should be getting all the help you need from his owners regarding breeding day etc. I am inexperienced in breeding but my stud dog owners who have been breeding for many years have given me all the help i needed, as has my dogs breeder. 
Breeding is not something you should blindly enter into alone. 

IT IS OF NO BENEFIT WHATSOEVER FOR A BITCH TO HAVE A LITTER BEFORE BEING SPAYED!!! she could die, get infections, become aggressive, change personality and wont be your little baby any more!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Just a Staffy Cross.
> 
> Today is just another day - to me they're all the same
> I have the worst of genes you see, I bear the "Staffy" shame.
> ...


:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :frown2:


----------



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am going to add one more post agreeing with everyone else it is not a good thing to be doing. I doubt we will be listened too though.

Another thing apart from all the usual of health testing, finding the right stud dog etc., are you prepared or even in a position to give your buyers a contract saying if anything goes wrong at whatever age these pups must be returned too you for whatever reason.

Reputable breeders do this and have the time and knowledge to do this and will take back a dog and re-home if possible if not keep the said dog for the rest of its life.

I get the feeling you are not in a position to do this apologies if you are.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Omg!!! This is NUTS!!!!! Absolutly NUTS!!!! Its bad enough some people want to breed full stop but staffys????? There should be a ban until the rescues are dealt with first!! How could you even contemplate it? This is ridiculous!! But your gonna do it anyway f**K the consequences of your actions!!! Well if you do breed from her I hope you have a bring back policy that if they have a problem and no longer want the pup that they can bring it back to you......but be prepared for majority to be brought back to you!!

Do you really think they are well loved and EVERYONE want ones with the amount that is in rescue??? 

Give all the money back and advise them ALL to go and love one that is already on this planet!!!! They all deserve a loving home alot more than ones that arent even here yet!!!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Breeding is not only about new life it is about death too.
Pups and mums do die.
Breeders are not veterinary, medically or nursing trained in the main. Many have gained experience through dealing with many, many litters and have made mistakes in doing so, some of them very hard lessons indeed.

Breeding a dog from a standing start with no experienced mentor, is like your daughter being pregnant and taking on the midwifery yourself, with the help of a local GP if needed.
What would you think the death rate would be for the baby and the mother if we went back to that scenario?

Some women would be fine but in reality the help of maternity hospitals with all its expertise and technology, saves the lives of women and babies every day.

Your Staffy "kid" is going to have to face that risk on her own. Reading from a book or calling the vet may not be anywhere near good enough to save the life of your girl.
Your "friends" will find another pup, you will be the one left holding an empty collar and lead.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

At the moment the rescue I work at has probably in excess of a 100 staffies looking for homes, ALL were cute little puppies once, and came from staffies who's owners just wanted one litter from their little girl, take the time to go into your local rescue center, maybe volunteer at one for a few hours a week, see the sheer numbers of staffies that are being abandond on a DAILY basis, maybe even ask can you be in with the vet when the vet has the awful job of putting a staffie to sleep because it has aggression issues due to numpties having owned them, make sure you are looking into that dogs eyes as the light leaves them, then HAVE ANOTHER THINK ABOUT THE FANTASTIC PLAN YOU HAVE TO BREED.

mo


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

You're such a stupid ar$e to even consider breeding another Staff.

Didn't you watch Panorama? It was bl))dy heartbreaking. All because of people like you after easy money. Get a job


----------



## sharky1 (Aug 10, 2010)

welshdoglover said:


> You're such a stupid ar$e to even consider breeding another Staff.
> 
> Didn't you watch Panorama? It was bl))dy heartbreaking. All because of people like you after easy money. Get a job


who the f*** do yu think you are calling me that, do you no anything about my life? no!!! so keep your opinions to yourself thnx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> do you no anything about my life? no!!!


No but we know the plight of staffies in the UK.

Have you done any health tests on your bitch? If so, which ones?
Is she KC registered?
What stud are you using?

If you can give answers to these then we may be in a better position to advise you.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sharky1 said:


> who the f*** do yu think you are calling me that, do you no anything about my life? no!!! so keep your opinions to yourself thnx


Its a public forum where people are free to voice their opinions.
You are making a foolish choice in wanting to breed your staffy. Haven't addressed anything that any of us have said and i still hold that all you are bothered about is the cash.

Your "kid" does NOT need to breed. You are in effect forcing her to. That would be like pinning your own daughter down and getting her pregnant against her will.

Of course if you don't actually see your dog as your "kid" none of what i just said even matters and it is as i fear all about the money.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Me thinks this poster is another chav...pity the poor little staff.

Good job my OH doesn't read this forum, he'd be doing his nut. Staff's are his favourite breed but he's been put of having one because of all the idiots round about that have them for status.

We nearly got that rescue one, but he's gone to a loving home now, OH went to see him the other day and he was in a pram being pushed around by their 4 year old kid, so go figure. 

Go and get your mates to give their money to a rescue and get one of the 100s that have been bred for money and taken because people can't cope or don't want them anymore.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Best advice mate....
> 
> Don't. simples
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Absolutely Right!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

sharky1 said:


> who the f*** do yu think you are calling me that, do you no anything about my life? no!!! so keep your opinions to yourself thnx


You are not listening!! All you care about is the ££££ and not your dog clearly!! Or any dog for that matter! You clearly dont get it.....staffys are way too over bred......there are thousands in rescue centres......yeah having a puppy is a great experiance, but not without its hardships, expense and full timw work!! So tell me how many of these pups you are planning to have are going to end up in a rescue like the thousands there are already?? More than what you might think! So...they want staffys....go choose one from rescue!!! Its that simple!!


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

What will you do when the Dam requires a c-section to get the puppies out? This can sometimes run upwards of £800-£1500.

What will you do should the bitch passes away during the C-Section? This would mean hand-rearing a litter of 5-10 puppies. Can you be arsed doing that? Will you be able to take 3-4 weeks++ off work until the puppies can be weaned onto puppy mush?

Methinks it is more likely that you've spent the money that people have given you as "deposits" on puppies and therefore can't pay it back, so that means you HAVE to have this litter, so you don't have to pay them back.

There's an advert for staffies that has been circulating for the last few months in my town, pups are now 6 months old and this person is STILL looking for homes for 4 6 month old pups, both boys and girls. They're getting close to hitting adolescence so problems are starting to arise.

She can't even get rid of them for FREE.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

sharky1 said:


> who the f*** do yu think you are calling me that, do you no anything about my life? no!!! so keep your opinions to yourself thnx


All we know from what you have posted is that you are a consciousless moron who has no respect for their own dog or the many sitting in rescue waiting for the needle. Go on as many forums as you like and post the same question and you will get the same response. I bet you haven't even watched that episode of Panorama that has been put up twice on this thread have you? Go and watch it and have a long look at the staffs killed by the vet in a garage as the life seeps out of them and they drop to the floor before being thrown in a bin liner to go off to the incinerator.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't normally post on this part of the forum as I know very little about breeding.

IMO it would be unbelievably selfish of you to breed your Staff. 
1) The rescues are overflowing with staff's, puppy's and adults
2) You have not done the required health tests, so not only are you bringing more of these over bred pups into the world, you are bringing ones with potential problems into the world. 
3) Presumably she is not KC registered, (you would be proud to say if she was)
4) She does not NEED a litter, she is quite happy as she is.
5) Friends do not always make the best home for a dog, I have many friends I would not give a puppy or a dog to, let alone one with this type of rep. 
6) How are you friends going to view you, when their vet tells them their dog has inherited problems. I would not be impressed.
7) No decent stud owner would touch you with a barge pole.

Have you got 9 weeks off work, can you afford to be a few thousand out of pocket, are you prepared to hand feed pups every 2 hours day and night if your girl dies giving birth?

If you go ahead and breed you really should not have dogs. Any dog lover care about the dogs in rescues, and the ones being put to sleep. Would never put their dog in un-nesecary danger.

I doubt you will take anymore notice of this, than you have the others.

But if you do go ahead you are an incredibly selfish, person indeed.



JSR said:


> REMEMBER ME -ODE TO THE IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDER
> - Trudie James -
> 
> Remember me, though I know that you won't
> ...


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

That post by JSR just makes me want to go and cuddle my pup at home.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> That post by JSR just makes me want to go and cuddle my pup at home.


I know, I re-read and gave Harvey a big cuddle.

This is exactly the type of "breeder" JSR was trying to target.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

sharky1 said:


> who the f*** do yu think you are calling me that, do you no anything about my life? no!!! so keep your opinions to yourself thnx


Okay then sharky1 ask yourself the REAL reasons YOU want to breed your bitch!

Is it because your friends want a puppy? ..... if so let them rescue a staffie...:thumbup:

Is it because you think your bitch should have a litter before being spayed? ... research the reasons and the statistics behind your thoughts and you will see there is no health reasons to need to do this... 

Is it because you want the money? ... get a job! 

Is it because you think it will be a cute experience for you? .... if so read all the horror stories about what can go wrong... have you got £1000 spare for a ceasarian if required? ... do you fancy getting up every 2 hours handrearing pups if your bitch dies?

If you can fully justify the need to breed your bitch and you are really doing it to improve her line and have had ALL of the relevant health tests done and then are prepared to have back any of your pups years down the line if things go wrong with their homes then yes go for it..........................................


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Okay then sharky1 ask yourself the REAL reasons YOU want to breed your bitch!
> 
> Is it because your friends want a puppy? ..... if so let them rescue a staffie...:thumbup:
> 
> ...


well said :thumbup: will wait for decent answers now


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> well said :thumbup: will wait for decent answers now


We could be here some time


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I see some things never change round here then....
OK...I'm gonna stick my 2 penceworth in here for what it's worth, I watched the programme someone mentioned on b b c a couple of weeks ago and it was heartbreaking, on the place they called death row in the kennels 6 out f 10 dogs where staffs coming from homes that had had homes lined up and then they'd ended up in rescue, the part i found heartbreaking was where they showed a dog being put to sleep, the vet didn't want to have it filmed but he said it was for the benefit of the dogs who could in future be in that position, these where healthy dogs, nothing wrong with them aside not being able to be homed....sad isn't it, you can have every intention of giving those pups to a good home but you can't control what the owners do after you hand them over, the only way to control that is not to breed in the first place.
I have an unwanted staff x lab....if I could have them all i would but mine is still suffering as a result of someone who didnt want her.
I'm not telling you what to do and no....it hasn't got anything at all to do with me but please think very carefully before you breed your girl.
xx


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

sharky1 said:


> who the f*** do yu think you are calling me that, do you no anything about my life? no!!! so keep your opinions to yourself thnx


you know what,im all for euthanasia but not for dogs


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

What an idiot. I know nothing about dog breeding but I would always rescue instead of breed.
Y'know why...
*Because it's the responcible thing to do*

Breeding is an idiotic, moron thing to do when it comes to Staffies. In all honesty, you are probably just another chav wanting to breed their status symbol for some god forsaken reason.

Oh, maybe, you're such a damn genious, that IF the first litter goes well and the dam doesn't die, you'll just breed another litter.

Makes me wonder if morons like you should even be allowed to own an animal. Afterall, if it isn't adding to growing population of unwanted dogs and supposedly making you £££'s it isn't worth anything, ey?

I too will join the waiting list for a decent reply...
Oh, but, i'll have to read it when I get back from work, because I have a job you see, and two spayed bitches who haven't had a litter to pay for, because they are like my children...unlike you with your "pet".


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tiddlypup said:


> you know what,im all for euthanasia but not for dogs


Lol same here :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

God you lot do wind yourselves up don't you.
As much as I agree with you, this is a bit over the top, nobody has really tried to chat to the OP just preached at them, no wonder she is digging her heals in


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I realise that preaching will not change anyone's mind re breeding a dog if they want to do it.

However I feel that the anger and passion behind these posts is fuelled by the Panorama program that highlighted the huge Staffy problem, the death of that poor unwanted Staffy on the program and so many like it, is still fresh in many people's minds.

The OP has inadvertently entered a hornet's nest. I know that many who are not that interested in the pet/breeding/rescue industry may be totally unaware of the bigger picture. 
They see their lovely dog, they want pups, their friends want pups and everything is hunky dory in their little world. They do not want to see Staffy's used as punch bags, to make them ferocious, they do not want to see them waiting in kennels for homes that never come, or pts in their droves, as every thing in their little world is sanitised.

However as soon as anyone starts selling pups, they realise that their little sanitised world is quickly shaken when they realise the friends who wanted a pup, have gone elsewhere, the pup is not the right colour or sex, their other mate had pups three weeks earlier, they got a pup from rescue, they have just got a kitten, they have inherited their mum's dog, they are going on holiday just when the pup would be ready, so it is unfair on the pup..... a million reasons. So many just want their friends to have pups as it is exciting and pups are so cute, hence they encourage them, what happens to those pups after is not their concern, but the owner of the bitch then has to find homes.

I hope the OP has listened to some of these posts, preachers do tend to be on the right side, no matter if they are the hell and damnation type of preacher or the peace and love type.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Best advice mate....
> 
> Don't. simples
> 
> ...


I don't think this was preaching :confused1:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> omg thats the 1st time ive ever known anyone take a deposite BEFORE a bitch has even been mated:eek6:


It's looking more and more like a troll.

liz


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

sharky1 said:


> who the f*** do yu think you are calling me that, do you no anything about my life? no!!! so keep your opinions to yourself thnx


Right okay. Lets all calm down. So you'd like some advice. If you could answer the following questions I'm sure the very experienced breeders here might be able to offer you some advice.

*What health tests have you had done? And what were the results?

What stud have you chosen?

Do you have papers for both dogs?

Do you have a contingency play in case anything goes wrong? Funds for emergencies? Ability to take time of work should the worst happen and you have to hand rear the pups.

Why have you chosen to breed?*

I mean these questions with no disrespect at all, they're questions I've seen asked to all people with enquiries such as this on the forums. And they're very valid questions.

If you could answer them it would go a long way to proving you're breeding for the right reasons. If you can't answer them, then perhaps you should think twice about breeding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't think this was preaching :confused1:


That was the first post and as usual you were concise and fair, but to see where this thread has ended up you only need to look at the post at the top of this page.
The OP has said nothing to deserve this, years of living in an environment where breeding dogs is just the thing to do will not be changed by this kind of onslaught and insults


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> nobody has really tried to chat to the OP just preached at them, no wonder she is digging her heals in


Actually the first person (Tanya - angel that she is ) asked what health tests were done. I asked the same some posts down in addition to asking whether they were using an experienced stud. I repeated that request for info the last time the OP came on, but none of it is forthcoming. Personally, if I was giving advice, I would prefer it to be for someone who cares and has actually researched and does it properly and I don't suppose I'm the only one.

If the OP had come on and said they had done this.... that.... and the other.... etc.... and were doing things properly, I'm sure the advice would have been forthcoming.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rona said:


> That was the first post and as usual you were concise and fair, but to see where this thread has ended up you only need to look at the post at the top of this page.
> The OP has said nothing to deserve this, years of living in an environment where breeding dogs is just the thing to do will not be changed by this kind of onslaught and insults


Fair point Rona but i think alot of it comes from frustration, sadly i agree its probably not likely to get the right result but the Op could have considered the information that was put politely and posted that they had reconsidered or at least answered some of the questions asked. I would have had alot of respect for that.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> but i think alot of it comes from frustration, sadly i agree its probably not likely to get the right result but the Op could have considered the information that was put politely and posted that they had reconsidered or at least answered some of the questions asked. I would have had alot of respect for that.


I think that is what happens - in a similar way to another thread on the rehoming section.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> God you lot do wind yourselves up don't you.
> As much as I agree with you, this is a bit over the top, nobody has really tried to chat to the OP just preached at them, no wonder she is digging her heals in


This is the best post imo on this intire thread.I've said it time and again on the forum,its not what you say to people its how you say it.Sadly i can't see things changing though.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I cant believe this thread hasnt died a death , i just think its obvious just by the natue and subject that its a wind up, nothing like a health test or a breeding staffy thread to get a result.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Makes no difference how we answer, if a poster goes onto any forum asking and I quote. "*Hi I am new on here but i would like some info if poss plz, I have a three year old staffy bitch called Mia (beautiful dog) I want to breed her but need some info on what day to start mating her, she started bleeding today , any advice wouold be much appretiated. thnx"* is bound to wind people up, we KNOW this person has not done any research because they would KNOW when is the correct time to mate a bitch, we KNOW that the mating will go ahead no matter what we say, because the bitch is already bleeding, and the OP has TAKEN DEPOSITS why should we be all sweet and nice KNOWING the OP Will go a head anyway, at least the members on here are letting the OP KNOW that what they are doing is un acceptable considering the current situation of the staffie population. those of us that actually work and are involved in the rescuing of these dogs on a day to day basis will have short fuses when it comes to the ignorance of people, we dont have the luxury of being able to put rose tinted glasses on, and, pretend that any real advice will be listened to, taken on board and actually used, because WE KNOW it wont. Its ok for those that think the people on these threads are just "breeder bashers" they are not the ones seeing sad lifeless corpses being placed into yellow hazard bags for disposal. I really hope the OP has read whats been said on this thread and taken heed, I hope that the OP sits back and thinks whoa, I didnt realise and I wont breed, but I think we all know what the outcome will be anyway.

Mo


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

moboyd said:


> Makes no difference how we answer, if a poster goes onto any forum asking and I quote. "*Hi I am new on here but i would like some info if poss plz, I have a three year old staffy bitch called Mia (beautiful dog) I want to breed her but need some info on what day to start mating her, she started bleeding today , any advice wouold be much appretiated. thnx"* is bound to wind people up, we KNOW this person has not done any research because they would KNOW when is the correct time to mate a bitch, we KNOW that the mating will go ahead no matter what we say, because the bitch is already bleeding, and the OP has TAKEN DEPOSITS why should we be all sweet and nice KNOWING the OP Will go a head anyway, at least the members on here are letting the OP KNOW that what they are doing is un acceptable considering the current situation of the staffie population. those of us that actually work and are involved in the rescuing of these dogs on a day to day basis will have short fuses when it comes to the ignorance of people, we dont have the luxury of being able to put rose tinted glasses on, and, pretend that any real advice will be listened to, taken on board and actually used, because WE KNOW it wont. Its ok for those that think the people on these threads are just "breeder bashers" they are not the ones seeing sad lifeless corpses being placed into yellow hazard bags for disposal. I really hope the OP has read whats been said on this thread and taken heed, I hope that the OP sits back and thinks whoa, I didnt realise and I wont breed, but I think we all know what the outcome will be anyway.
> 
> Mo


Well said.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

MOD- can you please lock this thread?
TY x


----------



## AnimalLover1 (Aug 14, 2010)

But rescue centres are extremely strict. At least that's how I've found it.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

They are strict for a reason. To prevent just anyone getting their hands on a dog and breeding from it, creating more rescue problems.


----------



## AnimalLover1 (Aug 14, 2010)

All dogs are neutered......................


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Not necessarily. Some are homed with a neuter contract. Older bitches sometimes aren't neutered if they would struggle with the GA.
But then you've got the risk of being used for fights, guarding etc. Or the risk someone is going to get bored with it. I can understand why they are so selective about homing a dog.


----------



## AnimalLover1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, and they can continue to struggle to find the 'perfect' home... never gonna happen!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

AnimalLover1 said:


> All dogs are neutered......................


No they are not, if a bitch goes into a rescue as a stray they have no history if she has already been spayed, many rescues dont routinely open a bitch up and take the risks involved in GA only to find she has already been done, so they can rehome with a neutering contract, informing the new owners that if she does not come into season in approx six months chances are she has already been done, if she does come into season, then spaying will be required, usually at very discounted rates, males can be done, but sometimes also go out on a neutering contract, depending on the size of the rescue and the number of dogs they have in their care, some rescues can have anything up to 200 dogs needing rehoming at any given time, the costs to spay/neuter these numbers is through the roof. I personally would love all rescues to be done before rehoming, but appreciate that its not always possible, so neutering contracts are given to new owners.

Mo


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Just a Staffy Cross.
> 
> Today is just another day - to me they're all the same
> I have the worst of genes you see, I bear the "Staffy" shame.
> ...


After Reading that...I'm actually Crying :sad: Those words say it all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

welshdoglover said:


> you're such a stupid ar$e to even consider breeding another staff.
> 
> Didn't you watch panorama? It was bl))dy heartbreaking. All because of people like you after easy money. Get a job


well said!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

"you no anything about my life? 

We all know you are a disgusting specie of a human 

SPAY your bitch!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

tiddlypup said:


> you know what,im all for euthanasia but not for dogs


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Here are eight dogs, all from Manchester Dogs Home. They are all staffs and all need a home NOW. They are real dogs, with no homes, with no owners, no place to call their own. They are living in a prison cell - one they have been put in because of people like YOU.

I have nothing to add to what others have said, I just want you to see actual pictures of dogs that will most likely die in a kennel. This will be your puppies in 10 years time if you breed from your bitch.

Clive










Barry










Tia Tia










Bobby










Sky










Trudy










Terry










Pippa










*Do you want the blood of eight or so puppies on your hands?*


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

This thread is from August and the OP hasn't been back


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> This thread is from August and the OP hasn't been back


Well that teaches me for not looking at the dates! I assumed it was new as someone else posted in it about half hour ago. Should have looked futher back.

Maybe someone else wanting to breed their staff (now/recently) will read this thread.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope the rescue dogs you pictured all get good homes. And maybe someone else will read this and reconsider the consequences...Thanks


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

We rehomed a staff from Manchester Dogs home- The Cheshire Branch.


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Guys, I think I recognise this username... he's posted these kinds of threads many many times before... 

I smell a troll under this bridge....


----------

